# WHUT-DT is on the air in DC



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Last night I wasa able to get WHUT-DT on 33.1. Interestingly my DISH 622 sees a signal strength of 87 but does not seem able to add it to the locals. all other digital tuners can receive it but it shows as 33.1 vice 32.1. 

It is an SD feed only and it simulcasts the analog feed from 32.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

i,m scanning for it now on my hr20 D* receiver to see if it can add it to the locals if not i,ll have to do it on the tv.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

REDSKINSFAN47 said:


> i,m scanning for it now on my hr20 D* receiver to see if it can add it to the locals if not i,ll have to do it on the tv.


Report back if you can. I am curious as to whether the D* tuners can handle this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WHUT?


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> Report back if you can. I am curious as to whether the D* tuners can handle this.


was not able to scan it on hr20, but it did scan as 33-20 on my h20


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

REDSKINSFAN47 said:


> was not able to scan it on hr20, but it did scan as 33-20 on my h20


33.20? Now that surprises me! I amy check it again this evening but when I last checked my TV and Accurian digital receiver could both see it as 33.1 (no PSIP data to tie it to 32) and my DISH 622 reported good signal strength but would not lock onto it


----------

